# toujours pas



## syl2o

Como se puede decir"toujours pas" en una frasa como:
"T'as trouvé du travail?
Non,toujours pas".

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

De esta forma:

No, aún no.

o : todavía no


----------



## syl2o

OK,
Gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Una pequeña corrección:
frasa..............*frase*
Saludos.


----------



## owtty

Nueva pregunta
​
hola ! je suis nouvelle ici. Je suis etudiante du Français debutant. J'ai errores in grammaire, mais Je regardé "toujours pas" et j'ai pense que peut-être "pas encore" = "tojours pas"....c'est possible?
Excuse moi mon errores. :-S
owtty


----------



## Gévy

Buenas noches Owtty,

Efectivamente "toujours pas" es igual a "pas encore". 

Hasta luego y ánimo con el francés.


----------



## pedrituss

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

Hola muy buenas:

¿Existe diferencia entre estas dos expresiones?

- C'est pas toujours facile

- C'est toujours pas facile

Quizá: No siempre es fácil / Siempre no es fácil

Pero no creo que exista mucha diferencia, a lo mejor me equivoco...

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## eklir

Yo creo que sí existe diferencia en el sentido: exactamente el señalado en las dos traduccíones. En el primer caso es una frase autónoma, en el segundo debería depender de otra (aunque, como avisan los compañeros, el contexto no deja de ser fundamental).
Un beso.


----------



## lpfr

- C[*e n*]'est pas toujours facile      "No siempre es fácil."

- C'est toujours pas facile          "Es aún difícil."


----------



## myrtillette

Nueva  pregunta
​ 

Comment traduire "S'il n'est toujours pas absolument certain" dans la phrase "S'il n'est toujours pas absolument certain que cette invasion ait lieu, les principaux responsables militaires s'y préparent sérieusement". 
J'ai pensé à "Si todavía no está absolutamente seguro que se efectúe esta invasión, el gobierno y los principales responsables militares se preparan seriamente para eso."
Mais cela me semble bizarre en espagnol. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Merci d'avance,
Myrtille


----------



## GURB

C'est bien cela sauf qu'il faut employer dans ce cas *ser* et non *estar. *


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Mi propuesta:

Aún no estando seguro del todo de que esta invasión vaya a tener lugar, el gobierno y los principales responsables militares se preparan seriamente para ello.

A pesar de no estar todavía seguro del todo....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La propuesta de *PDG *me gusta. Solo cambiaría un poco el principio:

-* No siendo aún totalmente seguro que ...*


----------



## GURB

Hola PDG
Attention! Ici on a affaire à une forme impersonnelle équivalente à: _ce n'est pas certain_. Le seul auxiliaire admissible est *ser*, comme d'ailleurs le confirme Víctor. Traduire par_ estar_ revient à faire de "gouvernement" et "militaires" le sujet, ce que ces deux termes ne sont pas.
Un saludo


----------



## pipasdegirasol

GURB said:


> Hola PDG
> Attention! Ici on a affaire à une forme impersonnelle équivalente à: _ce n'est pas certain_. Le seul auxiliaire admissible est *ser*, comme d'ailleurs le confirme Víctor. Traduire par_ estar_ revient à faire de "gouvernement" et "militaires" le sujet, ce que ces deux termes ne sont pas.
> Un saludo


 
Mea culpa Gurb, porque ya lo habías indicado anteriormente.
Sí Víctor, lo prefiero así.


----------



## gabiroveda

Pourquoi pas "aunque no pueda asegurarse que la invasión se produzca, el gobierno y los militares..."?
Bonne journée
Gabriela


----------



## Víctor Pérez

gabiroveda said:


> Pourquoi pas "aunque no pueda asegurarse que la invasión se produzca, el gobierno y los militares..."?
> Bonne journée
> Gabriela



Esta es una muy buena opción.


----------



## myrtillette

gracias pour las propuestas. Buenas noches, M


----------



## Helloise

C'est pas toujours facile - No siempre es fácil

C'est toujours pas facile - Sigue sin ser fácil (Sigue siendo difícil)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Helloise said:


> C'est pas toujours facile - No siempre es fácil
> 
> C'est toujours pas facile - Sigue sin ser fácil (Sigue siendo difícil)



¡De acuerdo!


----------



## jeh24

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

bonjour !

j'essaye de dire : En 2009, la Russie n'avait toujours pas ratifié ce traité.
Le traduiriez-vous par cela : En 2009,                 Rusia no había todavía ratificado este tratado.  

Merci d'avance ! 

Jéhanne


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Aún no había...
Todavía no había...
Seguía sin...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Normaluz

Hola. Este texto es sobre las asociaciones que se supone están para ayudar pero gastan demasiado dinero. No entiendo que quiere decir con toujours pas tarie. 

Autre source de gaspillage toujours pas tarie, les frais de collecte.

Merci Bien!


----------



## Paquita

Para toujours pas, consultar los posts anteriores y para tarie, el diccionario: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/tari (norma 1)


----------



## Normaluz

Lo que pasa es que ya lo busque pero no entiendo que quiere decir, Ya entendí que toujours pas = pas encore, pero Tarie me queda en el aire. No sabría si ponerle agotar o algo de lo que no se habla.


----------



## Paquita

Se habla de "source" por lo que "tarie" cobra sentido
El manantial del despilfarro (entiéndase el origen) sigue vigente
Y el "toujours" pas es "sigue sin agotarse" o "sigue vivo/vigente/existiendo"...


----------



## Normaluz

Abriste mis ojos . Entonces si yo pongo:

Otra fuente de malgastar dinero y que nunca se agota son los gastos de recolecta.

¿Estaría bien?


----------



## Paquita

Normaluz said:


> nunca se agota


Tu traducción da a entender que es imposible remediarlo. El texto original indica que a estas alturas no lo han conseguido pero posiblemente algún día...o que aún no han hecho lo necesario para conseguirlo.

El "toujours pas" es aún no/todavía no, por esto te sugerí sigue sin..Depende de cómo armas la frase.


----------



## Normaluz

Ok ya entendí, tenía que cerrar todas mis dudas. ¡Gracias por tu ayuda! Saludos.


----------



## nerea87

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos días, en concreto quisiera saber que significado adquiere "toujours pas" en esta frase: "Sinon toujours pas trompé ton copain?" (creo que 
una versión coloquial/abreviada de "Sinon tu n'as toujours pas trompé ton copain?" ¿Cuál sería la traducción en español?

Un saludo gracias


----------



## Thieum McCloud

Sí, es lo que significa


----------



## nerea87

Ok. pero quisiera saber cual es la traducción al español?


----------



## Marie3933

nerea87 said:


> creo que una versión coloquial/abreviada de "Sinon tu n'as toujours pas trompé ton copain?"


Piensa en mirar en el diccionario . Está en el diccionario de la casa, punto 4. http://www.wordreference.com/fres/toujours


----------



## nerea87

Gracias Marie3933, pero me gustaría saber también como se traduce al español.


----------



## Marie3933

Está en el diccionario de la casa, punto 4. http://www.wordreference.com/fres/toujours


----------



## penelope8

si no, ¿tú no has engañado nunca a tu novio / chico?

"*toujours*" que se traduce por _siempre_ en español, adquiere el sentido contrario cuando va seguido de la negación "*pas*"
en un sentido como "hasta ahora nunca ha ocurrido" con el matiz de "*todavía no*", como si la posibilidad contraria (en este caso engañarlo, ser infiel) fuera la más corriente o esperada..


----------



## DearPrudence

No estoy de acuerdo con penelope8
En este caso, me parece que es "todavía no", como si la persona esperara que engañaras a tu novio, como si fuera lo normal.
Algo como: "*Por cierto, todavía no has engañado a tu novio*"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Otra posibilidad (ya propuesta en este hilo, léelo desde el principio ):
- ¿Sigues sin...?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

